# The 'DONATE TO DIGIT' Thread



## amol48 (Nov 17, 2009)

Well lately Digit seems to try EVERYTHING to get a click or two from it's visitors and earn some money. Latest in the addition I have seen is ADs after the first post and last post. (It's a mod in vB)

The site already has few dozens of ADs on every page and adding this only seems how poor these people should have been! I now have to make my way for that readable piece of text that-is-not-AD here!

So come and please help Digit come out of the crisis. Donate these poor chaps a few bucks!


----------



## p_dude (Nov 17, 2009)

amol48 said:


> So come and please help Digit come out of the crisis. Donate these poor chaps a few bucks!


sure why not if these guys at least put some effort to fix the forum and the magazine

i was not even able buy digit in my home town for past few months and when i asked the shopkeeper he replied there are no agent available for my place and i was buying digit for since 2001

let them fix all the mess then I'll see about donating some money...


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 17, 2009)

noble initiative


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 17, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> noble initiative
> __________________
> Digit forum without nagging ads and with new features = *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=945285


use this extension and be in peace(and if u dont use it then be in pieces )...If u are a regular Digitian than this extension is like boon


----------



## dd_wingrider (Nov 17, 2009)

with time we can see their ads start coming in between the posts(another mod). So yeah its a neat start.


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

Use neat digit addon or else leave the forum. Thats all that is left.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah...these people keep on adding more & more advt....  But will Raabo & all listen, no. They dont care for this forum.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 17, 2009)

yes, we read. post more, post more strongly, but be polite. Give details on why it spoils the experience, and mebbe there can be enough strong points for the issue to be taken up.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 17, 2009)

Anorion said:


> yes, we read. post more, post more strongly, but be polite. *Give details on why it spoils the experience*, and mebbe there can be enough strong points for the issue to be taken up.



Oh, "why it spoils the experience"?
Seriously r u guys deaf or something?
In forum improvement thread, people have posted it so many times...even Raaboo visited that thread once (and the outcome was banning a "few" members)

Do you know how long does it take to open the site in IE? My office browser just takes forever to load it.
Did, u read that newbie's post who told how annoying our site looks? (check, Intro thrd)
Previously the site could be tweaked with greasemonkey scripts/diff. extensions, now I don't know what u've done, it again shrunk. 

Ads, well, ads would be there, u need them. But don't make them annoying.
Remove it for "registered members" (already suggested by some member)
Remove flash based ads.


----------



## tarey_g (Nov 18, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> Previously the site could be tweaked with greasemonkey scripts/diff. extensions, now I don't know what u've done, it again shrunk.



Nobody put this on the extension thread or I'd have posted a new version (i thot no one had problem with it ), the shrunk thing is simple to handle. I will post the new verison tomorrow.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 18, 2009)

how it spoils experience? the forum looks awful on my 17th inch monitor. Awful, trust me. I come here to read and not to click. I bet none of us clicks. I mean, make the damn ads visible for unregistered members. None of us is going to click the ads. I will even type the damn url of 'your' adsense ads to visit the site but NEVER click an ad here because its pissing off. 

It ruins the whole damn experience. When I am in the photography thread, I don't want to know what Manmohan Singh is doing, I don't want to visit your partner site, I don't want to how to fking renew my subscription. I JUST WANT TO SEE PHOTOS CLICKED BY FORUM MEMBERS. Magazine full of ads, huh fine, I stopped buying it but now forum too. Instead of fixing the forum, you guys keep adding advertisement. 

I even dislike the header you guys have put up there. I just want a neat forum. I can use extension and make it neat, fine but hell why you guys messing up with your old members. How many times should we tell you? How many times? You exactly know what the problem is, you exactly know how to fix it but you won't, instead you come here and ask us again what problem do we have. 

Don't tell me you guys like visiting the forum full of ads! We just want to read. So again I am telling you what our PROBLEM is: advertisements, forum bugs - I still get the random 'wait for 30 seconds error between posts', even when it is my first post.

This forum was perfect earlier. I actually liked coming here but now its bloated with ads. I come here for like 1 thread - Photography. Trust me, there are hardly 10 members in the whole forum that keep the forum alive. Don't spoil the experience for those loyal members. 

PS: Will I get a ban? I tried to be polite. Hope it works.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 18, 2009)

AdBlock


----------



## desiibond (Nov 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> yes, we read. post more, post more strongly, but be polite. Give details on why it spoils the experience, and mebbe there can be enough strong points for the issue to be taken up.



1) forum now looks awkward with less real estate for "The Content"
2) headache to see so many ads when using mobile browser and slows down too
3) due to the more ad content, we may end up finishing the mobile phone's data download limit faster
4) What is the need for ad's in forum when you have ads all over the magazine and in thinkdigit.com pages. Am sure none from the forum ever cares about any of those ads.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

I have requested already *Anorion*. Thanks for posting here at least. Let me place my requests.



Ads to disappear when one logs in.
If not 1. , then ads on the sides to be removed. Forum width is a need for us.
The amount of ads are just serving one purpose, hog bandwidth and in extension drive away members. Not everyone has a 2mbps line to not notice this and you people have to appreciate that fact. I visited a couple of other Indian forums and I was surprised at their speed. Having been a member only here, I did not appreciate the fact that forums could actually be faster.
I dont need any fixing of the forum as long as you dont pop in more and more ads.
If you want to put more and more ads for revenue, then you must give us a bug free forum. Frankly, this forum looks more like a bandaged/plastered one rather than an injury free one. The problem that *Chirag* mentioned about 30 seconds to post is one example. The forum AFAIK has gone in an auto double posting mode, with no control over double postings, and hence that 30 seconds between two posts fix was applied to stop the double posts and spammers hogging the forum. That's what makes sense to me anyway.
It is imperative that admins start fixing the forum instead of adding ads. When you have time to add more ads, why not give some to the forum. Spam still creeps in and this is a unique problem it seems, as I ave not seen any spam at other forums, why only here?
The new theme may be good looking to some, but it is slower and for takes longer time to load. I want a forum which does not hog my bandwidth.
Flash based ads are unwarranted, all they do is increase the RAM consumption of my browser and irritate me.
I have clicked only twice on the ads and that too before I started posting regularly. They only irritate me.
I know none of the suggestions are going to be taken into account. I think that if they were to be, then they would have been already. I know that if these are implemented, then many more members will be present here. It is a shame to have about 50-200 users max at a forum as well known as this. The number of members logged in here at any one time is never more than 25. This is sure to change if our voices are to be heard and something done for us.


----------



## Aspire (Nov 18, 2009)

the side ads arent as annoying as the ads between posts!!
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Most of us do use Tarey_g 's Neat Digit Forum extension but what about those who do not use Firefox??????????????????????
JUST GET RID OF THE ****** ADS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2009)

When we take it up with our superiors, instead of saying "guys on the forum are ranting", it is much better to send a mail consolidating the points. desiibond's post was perfect for such purposes, but I consolidated everything rhitwick, Chirag, Krow and Aspire had to say, consolidated the points into a single mail, and sent it out. If nothing, will keep you posted on the reply.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> When we take it up with our superiors, instead of saying "guys on the forum are ranting", it is much better to send a mail consolidating the points. desiibond's post was perfect for such purposes, but I consolidated everything rhitwick, Chirag, Krow and Aspire had to say, consolidated the points into a single mail, and sent it out. If nothing, will keep you posted on the reply.


The least you deserve is a BIG "THANK YOU". I would rep you for this post alone.  I don't think any of us expected you to take it up with your superiors and this is a welcome change. Please keep us posted on the further developments. If nothing, then you may also link them to Techenclave forums, where unregistered members are greeted with a plethora of ads, but once they login, no ads whatsoever.

/me hopes that the superiors respond in a positive manner and TDF is restored to its old glorious period.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 18, 2009)

this forum has to be fixed(make it bug free) which is obvious...
hope anorion's mail wakes them up


----------



## amol48 (Nov 18, 2009)

A simple question "Why do you need SO many ADs at all?" 

1. I mean you are not running this forum for profits, are you?
2. As far as I think, it is just a place for members of digit/subscribers to interact with each other.
3. Regarding recovering costs for servers I am pretty sure it's not as much as the ADs posted here. You can easily recover that in numerous ways if you keep the forum clean and neat.
4. Even if you fail to recover 100% costs, I don't think that should be a problem as it's anyways a publicity for Digit as a whole! Isn't that Digit wants after all?


I mean Digit now, in no way, looks like a Technology site. It looks like a forum created by a 15 year old to earn money using Adsense! (They do it better in fact). The only reason why I can't leave Digit so easily is because I have been it's member since 2005 and hence of course have attachment! But that doesn't mean I should take it the way it has gone now since the past few months.


HOWEVER, if the sole intention of running thins forum is 'Profit' then I don't have to say anything of the above and kindly ignore that. I will take my a$$ to somewhere else then


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2009)

^I highly doubt if TD is making any profit considering the bhikaari way they are conducting their business.

I have become immune to this mess in TDF and ANorion, its so hypocrital of you to label the complains as rants because they are not rants but complains from those members who really feel attached and watching TDF die is like a part of the body has stopped functioning. This is what Jasubhai managed to make TD and its forum: Goodwill. 
But 9.9 is not a friendly company and judging by your tone of talking ,particularly in this post above (otherwise you are quite good), speaks so highly about high-handedness. 

Heck, 9.9 and its fleet of highly qualified staff are giving serious competition to our Sarkari Babus. 

History has reminded us the fate of those who show Arrogance. I'm afraid a part of me will soon meet that fate.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2009)

^ I used the word "rants" to convey the feeling in the forum here to those above me, "complaining" or "whining" would (not) do as well, which is why I needed specific points... not on what you guys are doing here.  I have a bad vocabulary, but don't have any high-handedness...
@amol48: Thanks, this really helps


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> When we take it up with our superiors, instead of saying "guys on the forum are ranting", it is much better to send a mail consolidating the points. desiibond's post was perfect for such purposes, but I consolidated everything rhitwick, Chirag, Krow and Aspire had to say, consolidated the points into a single mail, and sent it out. If nothing, will keep you posted on the reply.



Thank you Anorion for the Initiative.
As, a_rahim said, we have had enough martyrs, we need no more


----------



## Rahim (Nov 18, 2009)

Its so amusing when a mod asks us, whats the problem? Regular members would always react the way I did. The problem are all listed and have been written many times and despite that if you ask us "Whats the problem?", I will read it;  give an evil wry smile and log off.

Carry on.............


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2009)

^I know what the problem is, and frankly, I share some of the same problems as well. I guess you are not understanding what I am saying. I can't just go and say "look these are the problems with the forum, fix them." I can't even go and tell tehm "look these are the problems people are facing in the forum, fix them." What I can do, is say, there are a bunch of problems in the forum, the specific issues are <issue in your words> posted by <username>, and there are so many people facing the same problem and voicing their opinions. Now instead of one person's word, they have one person pointing out the problem, and supporting it with the words of so many others. That is a somewhat better approach I guess. 
However, I can understand giving up on something that does not get fixed after a long time.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2009)

After reading the almost the whole page i came to the conclusion that This so called "ThinkDIGIT Forum" Needs a makeover.

I suggest you the forum "Superiors" take a look at the TE forum and learn something.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^I know what the problem is, and frankly, I share some of the same problems as well. I guess you are not understanding what I am saying. I can't just go and say "look these are the problems with the forum, fix them." I can't even go and tell tehm "look these are the problems people are facing in the forum, fix them." What I can do, is say, there are a bunch of problems in the forum, the specific issues are <issue in your words> posted by <username>, and there are so many people facing the same problem and voicing their opinions. Now instead of one person's word, they have one person pointing out the problem, and supporting it with the words of so many others. That is a somewhat better approach I guess.
> However, I can understand giving up on something that does not get fixed after a long time.



To have an admin communicate is really unusual, and that does help in some way. Yes, it does require some tact and diplomacy when dealing with superiors. However, if the forum continues to be unfixed, I'm not sure how many of us will linger. You already mentioned the reason why many members left the forum. The stagnant OSS and Programming forums are a testimonial to this fact. Most senior members left due to the forum not being fixed for a long long time.


----------



## saqib_khan (Nov 18, 2009)

^^Yeah..thats true. Many senior members left this forum, because of so many bugs. After opening the forum, it feels like we opened it for just seeing the advts. You guys keep on changing the position of the advt, but I dont think you'll remove these advt. WE DONT WANT ADS. Another thing, this forum opens too slow, compared to other forums. 

*Closing point*: Its up to you (admins or mods) to fix this forum or else many members will leave this forum. Again, remove these damn ads.


----------



## amol48 (Nov 18, 2009)

Anorion said:


> ^I know what the problem is, and frankly, I share some of the same problems as well. I guess you are not understanding what I am saying. I can't just go and say "look these are the problems with the forum, fix them." I can't even go and tell tehm "look these are the problems people are facing in the forum, fix them." What I can do, is say, there are a bunch of problems in the forum, the specific issues are <issue in your words> posted by <username>, and there are so many people facing the same problem and voicing their opinions. Now instead of one person's word, they have one person pointing out the problem, and supporting it with the words of so many others. That is a somewhat better approach I guess.
> However, I can understand giving up on something that does not get fixed after a long time.



Agreed! It's not that we never tried to 'convey' our problems in point-specific. Whenever and whatever we did it was ignored. This is one of those rare threads where admin is really interacting with us. I appreciate your help in this all but that's not all.

Like you said above, that you cannot say to your seniors that there are problems in the forum and that needs to be fixed but have to tell them that this username is facing these problems which others also have and blah blah. I just want to say, whatever way this thing works, it should not be difficult IMO. This forum has been since many years and it never faced problems till now. Why is it that this is happening only now!? 

We never had any issues earlier such threads were never ever even seen on the forum. The fact that threads like this has become a daily routine, doesn't it explain my point? Is the new management to be blamed for all this then?

Look at this forum, I made a post in 'Fight Club' section somewhere around 3:45pm today and NO POST has been made since in that WHOLE forum! It's so deserted now. I mean doesn't the admins get this little thing also!? 

I feel bad because I really like*d* this forum and cannot see it going down this way and hence the rants! I am sorry but I think this is purely the management fault and despite LOTS of previous efforts by my fellow mates this has been ignored and I am just giving MY last try. If it works then fine, otherwise I don't have any other option then!


----------



## Anorion (Nov 18, 2009)

Ok, I think some people on the forum itself preferred ads between posts to the ads on the sides. Anyone interested can always mail editor@thinkdigit.com for any kind of suggestions and feedback on the forums...


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2009)

Look, Ads aren't a bad thing. Heck, even I'm trying to make money through them. 

BUT 

There is a better way to implement them. Look at TechEnclave forums. Ads are there too, but they are not at all intrusive and "IN YOUR FACE" like it is here. 

Add to it a much faster db, lite on dial-up and no bugs in posting and that makes it 1 hell of a forum. This forum too was that way. I'm sure it can be brought back that way even now.

Just my 2 paise


----------



## Chirag (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol, people actually told you that they would prefer ads between posts? Oh well! Can't we get back the old forum, like the phpBB days? Adsense works on clicks and not impression and none of us is going to click the ads but trolls/guests might. So, can't we have ad-free forum?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 18, 2009)

All I'm saying is that I'm pretty sure that the admins will give a deaf ear to our pleas (kudos to Anorian, but I think it won't help)

Atleast they can make the forum LOOK presentable and bandwidth-friendly? Go to TE, there ARE ADS but you barely notice them. Period.

Anyways, I do agree that they can make it ad-free atleast for members.


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

I think its best to not hope/expect any improvement from *Anorion*'s superiors, although many thanks to *Anorion* for making an effort on our behalf. Let's all use the Neat Digit Addon while browsing if we want to stay. I am promoting it through my siggy from now on. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## amol48 (Nov 19, 2009)

Krow said:


> I think its best to not hope/expect any improvement from *Anorion*'s superiors, although many thanks to *Anorion* for making an effort on our behalf. Let's all use the Neat Digit Addon while browsing if we want to stay. I am promoting it through my siggy from now on. Anyone want to join me?



It's not just about the ADs but also about the dozen of other bugs in the forum. The addo-on can't do anything for that, can it?!


----------



## Krow (Nov 19, 2009)

amol48 said:


> It's not just about the ADs but also about the dozen of other bugs in the forum. The addo-on can't do anything for that, can it?!


Personally, other than the double post bug and the extra loading time taken, I have not been inconvenienced by any other bug. Try the addon if you have not already. You will see a sea of change.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

Just a humbe openion:--

How about starting a new thread named "DONATE TO DIGIT GAMPAIGN". I the context write -"Yes you heard it read it right. This is a DONATE TO DIGIT CAMPAIGN in which you all don't have to actually pay anything from your pocket. Just when you open the site or it's forum kindly click once or twice in any one of the ads. By doing this the maintanance stuff of this site will have enough money at their disposal and remove the annoying ads. I suggest you all start doing it now for a better "NEAT DIGIT" tomorrow."

Lets start now......
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
I'm starting RIGHT now.


----------



## Faun (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, you can.


----------



## Rahim (Nov 19, 2009)

^Say it in Obama's style, "Yes We Can!!!!!!!!!" 

@jojo: Kahiin tu sab paisaa kha toh nahin jayega?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 19, 2009)

> @jojo: Kahiin tu sab paisaa kha toh nahin jayega?


Mujhe paiso ki koi jarurat nahi. mare pas sab kuch hai aur mai ak school ka bachaa hoo.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^ LOL!   WHAT A QUESTION!!! and WHAT A REPLY!!


----------



## toofan (Nov 19, 2009)

For speeding the opening of thinkdigit website. I had disabled all the images related to digit. Adblock plus + Flash Block + blocked side frames+ top frames. I had also switched off the signatures and i am thinking of switching off the avatars ( but these help me to quickly find the digit id)


----------



## The Conqueror (Nov 19, 2009)

Please bring the classic "kirsch" theme back!!


----------



## Chirag (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol, if we all start clicking ads when we open the forum, you think they will disable ads? Its all business. When money starts rolling in, why stop it?


----------



## Krow (Nov 20, 2009)

^Exactly my concern. Btw, was *Gigacore*'s post deleted by him or by some "higher authority"? It was after *kanjar*'s yes you can. So I request people to have the NeatDigit Addon in their signature. It will help us browse in peace.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Nov 20, 2009)

The Conqueror said:


> Please bring the classic "kirsch" theme back!!



i've been using kirsch...
here's the solution.. kirsch was & is the best

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=88205&highlight=kirsch


----------



## Chirag (Nov 20, 2009)

Its not about using the extension, its about these people 'never' listening to us and always giving some random excuse. If they did care about members, they would have made changes when almost all the contributing members left the forum. There are only few members here now who make the forum worth visiting. Now its obvious that they soon will leave too and then this forum will be nothing but ads full of newbies. It is so pissing off seeing this forum going down like this. The quality of threads is worsening day by day and now these ads. Urgh, happy earning digit.


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 20, 2009)

What about leaving the forum for three days completely to show our protest.


----------



## Chirag (Nov 20, 2009)

^^
Nah, won't work. nothing works.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 20, 2009)

> What about leaving the forum for three days completely to show our protest.


I was also thinking about that. The "Higher Authorities" are blind maybe. We are protesting so hard, they just turn their faces.


----------



## freshseasons (Nov 20, 2009)

Wow! This is grand! In any forums things like these are very uncommon which proves to once again to me that thinkdigit will always command my bookmark place in browser.
  How many times after all you see members complaining about the advt thing in the forum and thread moderators actually giving it a long thought and really some thought after thought.
   The best thing here will be to let nature take its own course and see members getting very irregular like me who have become very irregular in this forum.Remember what happened to chip forums.Moreever unlike past there are vey good forum platforms now and better alternatives.
  The decision is not for the members to take but team digit whether they care to retain the members and subsequently the forum and later untimately the magazine.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 2, 2009)

freshseasons said:


> How many times after all you see members complaining about the advt thing in the forum and thread moderators actually giving it a long thought and really some thought after thought.



Another explanation for that might be that the staff is lazy to do that as well  TBH, I am not blaming the mods. They really can't do much as it's not in their limits. I am directly blaming the admin! It's him whose decision is final and matters. I am sure mods must have taken it to admin a lot of times already but everything went unheard. Look at this forum now. Just like you are not regular here now, I also don't even open the site! It's been after about 6-7 days I opened this site now. I guess the only thing that the admin(s) do is make space for new ADs. I see a new one now at the bottom as well (leaderboard)! 

Most of the regulars here don't even post now and all the names that I used to read earlier aren't even online ever in the 'users online now list'!

I guess time for me as well to pack my bag now!


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 2, 2009)

Gauravs90 said:


> What about leaving the forum for three days completely to show our protest.



I second this idea , a total digit blackout. Decide the date, i am in for this one .
"Digit black week". No one visits , not even without logging in . just don't hit forum URL.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 2, 2009)

tarey_g said:


> I second this idea , a total digit blackout. Decide the date, i am in for this one .
> "Digit black week". No one visits , not even without logging in . just don't hit forum URL.



Don't think there will be enough co-operation from members as:

1. Most people here are just passive members.
2. People who 'really' post and take part in discussion are very small in number.
3. I guess around 50% should be guests (Not even registered members)

So it's kinda difficult.


----------



## Rahim (Dec 2, 2009)

I believe the admins will be happy to see pesky members' backs when they are gone 

Members should have realized by now that this forum will have ads all over and admins are immune and a little crazy. Just think they are serving this forum to members, right? We are the audience,isnt it? Yet the intended audiences' grievances are not given an ear to.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2009)

Threads like this can keep the forum running!!


----------



## amol48 (Dec 8, 2009)

Latest in addition is the 'Blue' color thread titles and usernames! Wow, seems like these guys are trying their best to scare members away!


----------



## Rahim (Dec 8, 2009)

^Kick Krow for he suggests blue colours all over


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^Yeah, it looks like shite!


----------



## Krow (Dec 8, 2009)

/me claws Rahim.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 8, 2009)

^/me


----------



## amol48 (Dec 9, 2009)

Krow said:


> /me claws Rahim.



Surprising but you are the only member here, I saw with posts counts growing so fast and that too when Digit is all $hit. What the hell do you post dude


----------



## Krow (Dec 9, 2009)

amol48 said:


> Surprising but you are the only member here, I saw with posts counts growing so fast and that too when Digit is all $hit. What the hell do you post dude


The really fast growers are desiibond, asigh and me. If I missed someone, please beak me and put in your nominations. 

Digit advertises its forum in the mag and as a result we have many new members who come here looking for solutions to various problems. So the secret of our fast growing postcount is that we are the only few ones left to answer queries here. We lack really knowledgeable members because of the aforementioned (in many threads) problems with the forum, but for basic queries, this is a fine forum even now. To avoid the ads, see my signature, use that and post on happily.


----------



## crawwww (Dec 9, 2009)

Ad-free digit? Bill & Melinda Gates should be contacted.


----------

